# Suche: Adapterstecker S5-115U -> S7-400



## volker (23 Oktober 2006)

u.U habe ich hier eine 115u mit 3 x 32 di und 5 x 32 do die ich gegen ein s7-400 austauschen möchte.

vom prinzip her kein problem.
die anlage darf aber zur zeit nur kurzzeitig stehen.

das s5 prog gedenke ich erst einmal nach s7 zu konvertieren. das meiste sind nur einfache bitoperationen, sodas ich denke das dies keine grossen probs machen wird.
die anpassung / verbesserung mache ich dann während der laufzeit.

das umverdrahten dauert aber zu lange. und wenns nicht sofort wieder läuft müssten wir zurückverdrahten.

ich denke mir das jetzt so
s7 aufbauen und in schrank stellen. s7 stecker verdrahten und auf einen adapterstecker gehen auf den ich dann erstmal den stecker der s5 baugruppen stecke.

so liesse sich schnell testen ob alles mit der s7 läuft.

*was ich also brauche wäre so ein adapter für die s5-seite. gibts sowas?*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Oktober 2006)

Im CA01 unter S7-400 bei Erweiterungsgeräten schauen. Sind aber keine Preise o.ä. drin.
Originaltext:
SIMATIC S5-Erweiterungsgeräte zur dezentralen Erweiterung der SIMATIC S7-400 Zum Anschluss an bestehende SIMATIC S5-Anlagen


----------



## volker (24 Oktober 2006)

nee. das ist nicht das was ich meine. ich will keinen kombibetrieb haben.

ich versuchs nochmal zu erklären.

ich habe an jeder baugruppe ja einen frontstecker sowohl auf s5 als auuf s7 seite.

um jetzt mal eben zu testen, ob die s7 läuft, müsste ich im normalfall die ganzen drähte vom s5 frontstercker auf den s7 frontstecker umlegen.
das will ich mir für den test aber nicht antun. wenns nämlich nicht auf anhieb klappt, müsste ich alle drähte wieder zurck auf den s5-frontstecker klemmen.

um das ganze jetzt ohne den s5 frontstecker abklemmen zu müssen zum
s7 frontstecker zu bringen, brauchte ich einen adapter der im prinzip so aussieht wie die leiste der s5 baugruppe.


----------



## sps-concept (24 Oktober 2006)

*s5 -> s7*

Hallo,

und wieso willst du keinen IM463 nehmen? 1 Baugruppe allein umzuschwenken nützt dir eh nichts.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Werner54 (24 Oktober 2006)

volker schrieb:


> brauchte ich einen adapter der im prinzip so aussieht wie die leiste der s5 baugruppe.


@volker
Liegt denn nirgends ein Stapel alte S5-Komponenten? Die braucht doch eh keiner mehr. Irgendwie lassen sich damit doch bestimmt die benötigten Adapter zusammenlöten.


----------



## volker (25 Oktober 2006)

sps-concept schrieb:


> 1 Baugruppe allein umzuschwenken nützt dir eh nichts.


 
habe ich auch nicht vor. ich werde schon komplett tauschen.
den rahmen mit den baugruppen und der 4xx er werde ich genauso konfigurieren wie jetzt die 115er.

wenn ich also fertige adapter hätte, wäre der provisorische umbau in 10 minuten erledigt. und falls es nicht klappt kann ich sofort wieder auf die 115er zurückstecken.

ich habe zur zeit keine möglichkeit die anlage für stunden ausser betrieb zu setzen.


----------



## edison (25 Oktober 2006)

Wenn es Dir hilft, habe ich hier noch ein paar alte (defekte?) 115U Baugruppen - daraus ließen sich sicherlich die von Dir benötigten Adapter herstelen.

Aber vorsicht -- nichts hält länger als ein Provisorium

Etws fertiges gibt es da wohl nicht (abgesehen von der IM Baugruppe)


----------



## NOP0 (26 Oktober 2006)

*Mein Vorschlag findest Du Hier*

VARIOFACE-S5-S7-Adapter für SIMATIC ® S7

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/news/248_7904.htm

dann auf --> zum Produktkatalog klicken

PS: Die Siemens sind nur teurer

NOP 0


----------

